# MY mahindra tractor 4500 keep cutting off



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

MY mahindra 4500 tractor keep cutting off. it was my small fuel filter, I have changed it out and the two big filters, and it still keep cutting off. I get off the tractor and take off the what ever it called(cup that holds the small 3 to 4 inch filter) that is tighting with a round flat wash nut, with the tractor manually pump on top. Pump up the tractor several times, and the tractor run for 15 to 20 minites and cut off again. What could it be? that stoping fuel getting to the engine.



Where can I buy a do it yourself mamual for my Mahindra 4500 2-front wheel tractor? Do I need the service manual or the operator manual to do some preventive work myself.


----------



## tractormanbill (Oct 1, 2012)

Manuals are at www.billstractor.net.
It could be the lining flaking off inside the tank. 
Let the fuel run down low in the tank and look in it with a flashlight.
You can usually see the small screen on top of the fuel outlet and see if it has black crud on it.
Tractorman Bill


----------



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

*how to correct this?*

IF it is the inside linning flaking off, how to correct this problem.



In the past i have used bleach, stain out my tank, pour in two gallons of bleach, let sit hours or one to days, drain out bleach, rerun bleach in and out of the tank, redrain bleach out, run disel in and out of tank, and fill tank with disel and it tranks with no problem, and ths problem is resolved for months until it happen again.


----------



## tractormanbill (Oct 1, 2012)

*4500 & fuel problem*

i'm sure you have taken the fuel line outlet fitting off and cleaned the filter that sticks up into the tank.

Pull the tank, take it to a good radiator place and they should be able to clean it and coat the inside.
Tractorman Bill


----------



## DPSBrady (Oct 21, 2012)

*Mahindra 4025 loosing power and shutting off*

My 2 yr old Mahindra 4025 lost power and shut off this July. Finally got it started by pulling it with another tractor and popping the clutch. Replaced fuel filter but it kept loosing power. Finally took it to a Mahindra dealer and they couldn't find any problem except debris in the tank and a clogged internal screen (in the tank). Had them clean the screen and take off and powerwash the tank. 3 months later (yesterday), it did the same thing. I am going to raise all kinds of crap with the dealer and call Mahindra myself Monday. A 2 yr old tractor with 124 hours should not be having problems like this. The dealer has already replaced the control panel because the temp gauge would not work and replaced the fan guard because it was broke (both those under warranty). ANY suggestions about the loss of power or what could be clogging up the filter/screen. I have another tractor, a 62 HP Zetor, and I use the same diesel out of the same container and have not had a problem.


----------



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

*WEll My tractor has cutoff again.*

How do you take out the filter that you stated that sticks upmin the tank? Where is it located? Is it at the bottom of the tank, behind the gas vale. The bottom of the tank has a large bolt that looks like it screw up in the tank, this bolt houses the tank fuel cuttoff vale. Can this bolt be taken out, and is this is where the filter is located?

Taken of the fuel is a timesome job, are there any step by step instruction on how to remove the fuel tank? I have a 2004 mahindra 4500, two wheel drive.


----------



## DPSBrady (Oct 21, 2012)

*Fuel Filter Location*

Yes, undo the bold that is attached to the fuel cut off at the bottom of the tank. The filter just slides out.


----------

